# Jura this morning!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Some spectacular views of Jura this morning. Managed get my lazy backside up a mountain early on.










An idiot abroad


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You cannot count that pile of rocks as a mountain, more a mole-hill......

Glad the view are good from the nice flat terrain..... :lol: 

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Beautiful photos Barry.

I am surprised that you aren't smoking a celebratory *** at the summit :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI.

Well I wouldn't come down from the mountain we are on to see a piddling little hill like that, we need ski lifts to get up where we are, except next to the toilet block where we are.. 
I had to drive the last 5 miles in first gear round hairpin bends that won't take two vehicles side by side, and of course on the three worst dangerous bends someone was coming down the other way and I had to stop, it was a right struggle to get going again.

By the way nice pics.

Ray.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

It's amazing what you can do with Photoshop. :lol:


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks well worth your efforts. Might have a look at the Jura in the next few weeks myself. 8)


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Great pics Barry, must go to Jura next time we go North of the border!

PS I'd get a lighter weight walking pole if I were you


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

tubbytuba said:


> Great pics Barry, must go to Jura next time we go North of the border!
> 
> PS I'd get a lighter weight walking pole if I were you


HI.

It's Jura France, not Jura Scotland..

Ray.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Doh!!!!!!
What a simp! Scotland Jura is a tad more barren than that


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

tubbytuba said:


> Doh!!!!!!
> What a simp! Scotland Jura is a tad more barren than that


HI.

And wet.

Ray


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

we have just come back (yesterday) from The Jura and Haut Jura and found it a lovely area

We then moved onto The Vosges area and that too was excellent.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ok so it was only a piddling 4500ft and we scootered up half if it! Mrs D wasn't content with that and dragged me a mile down some valley (we were high up) to some waterfall and then back up again.

Currently parked on the top of the col de
Faucille. Went down almost as far as lake leman on the bike and are both knackered.

Might have a look at Geneva tomorrow before tackling some proper mountains in the Alps seeing as you weren't impressed with my pile of rocks.

My legs were so knackered on the way here I got out to put diesel in hank and one had stopped working altogether and I promptly fell over on the Carrefour forecourt.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

"My legs were so knackered on the way here I got out to put diesel in hank and one had stopped working altogether and I promptly fell over on the Carrefour forecourt."

Was it the Leffe Leg?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ooooooh Geoff! 

No
Bloody leffe In the van that I can find. 

Plenty of Jura cheese though. 
Top stuff!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

As my Daughters would Say

"Well Jell"

have a good trip!

TM


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

teemyob said:


> As my Daughters would Say
> 
> "Well Jell"
> 
> ...


Not having had children I would need a translation :roll:

Geoff


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Have had children and still don't understand.

DavidL


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I understood Trev as Mrs D watches that Essex rubbish! 

No photos today as there is no wifi on the col de foucille.

We were both cream crackered today and were going to take it easy but ended up taking the cable car up to the top of the highest mountains which afforded some fantastic views of lake Leman , Geneva and the alps. We then hiked up some more hills before I had a go on one of those alpine coaster things which was good but not a patch on the one at Meiders in Austria.

Decided to put off Geneva and the alps until tomorrow now when we feel refreshed. 

Don't know why we are going to Geneva really but it's just in the way! 

We have been in Jura two weeks and really enjoyed it. Mainly wild spots and a couple of aires. If your into hiking and Comte cheese its well worth a visit. The towns and villages are not pretty like the Alsace or Dordogne but The countryside is.

Now for some proper hills!

Cheers
Bd


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Had a fantastic day today. Drove down to lake leman and left the van at versoix which is 6 miles up the lake from Geneva.

Biked into Geneva and had a wander but I felt like a complete ***** tramp wheras Mrs D fitted right in and looked posh. 

Worth a rake around if you have secondary transport but no chance of parking a van anywhere near the city.

Moved on into the alps about 25 miles east of Geneva at a lovely village called Habere Poche where there is a free service point but no real parking. No matter as there is a great wild spot at the chair lift station which is not used right now at 46.24524 6.47224 with good views and very quiet. Thought we would be alone but one other van just appeared.

Had a bike ride over the col de cau and down to lake leman again at Thonon about 15 miles away which reminded me of biarittz.

Loving it here and looking forward to some huge mountains and passes!!! 

Found a wifi signal as well so all good!!!!

It's a hard life


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Leave some scenery for us you two!!

We are heading down that way come the end of the month - cant wait!!!!!

Carl & Flo 8)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_It's a hard life_

Indeed it must be Barry, now that you have given up the......

You have - haven't you?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

pippin said:


> _It's a hard life_
> 
> Indeed it must be Barry, now that you have given up the......
> 
> You have - haven't you?


Ive given up listening to your crappy jibes about me smoking if thats what you mean!! 

The odd *** I still have will pail into insignificance compared to the boot camp excercise regiem we seem to have adopted on this trip. ITs relentless. Walking, rowing, hiking, swimming, horizontal jogging!  You name it, we are doing it!

Might even do some work tomorrow for a rest! 8O


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Bravo!

Especially on the boot camp approach.

You will have to explain the _horizontal jogging_ bit as I have either forgotten what it is or have missed out on something interesting all my life.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

pippin said:


> Bravo!
> 
> Especially on the boot camp approach.
> 
> You will have to explain the _horizontal jogging_ bit as I have either forgotten what it is or have missed out on something interesting all my life.


I would but its a family forum!


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I wish you would changed the heading, every time I see it makes me want a wee dram!

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

dovtrams said:


> I wish you would changed the heading, every time I see it makes me want a wee dram!
> 
> Dave


Jura in the MORNING? 0200 maybe :wink:


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

pippin said:


> Beautiful photos Barry.
> 
> I am surprised that you aren't smoking a celebratory *** at the summit :lol:


I'm guessing he didn't want to carry the extra weight to the top :wink:


----------

